# Dolomite in soil



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi, All.

I'm thinking of trying out a few plants in pots with potting soil (and cover it with gravel, of course). I already have this bag of soil from a drug store, but the list of contents includes "dolomite for pH adjustment". But it *also* contains sphagnum moss, which I'm hoping might negate the effects of the dolomite. Should I try this or should I find something that doesn't contain the dolomite?

Thanks.

-Naomi


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Just to clarify, these would be going into my tanks.

-N


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I scatter a handful of dolomite under the soil substrate I use in my tanks. If it weren't for the sphagnum moss, I'd be interested in hearing more about this soil.


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Score. Okay, I'm going to try it. Maybe I can beef up one of my hopelessly scrawny plants with the soil. Thanks.

-Naomi


----------

